# A-Plan do it again



## Sean (Aug 16, 2005)

When I bought my R33 6 months ago I transfered my full NCB to the skyline and started again on my Octavia daily runabout. Direct line put my Octavia insurance up to £750 with 0 NCB 

My Octavia is due for renewal in a couple of weeks and direct line have quoted me £650  :chairshot :chairshot 

I rang A - Plan to see if they would mirror my NCB for the Octavia and Skyline

Result! Octavia 1 year protected fully comp £320 :clap: :clap:


----------



## lucid (May 13, 2006)

Sean said:


> When I bought my R33 6 months ago I transfered my full NCB to the skyline and started again on my Octavia daily runabout. Direct line put my Octavia insurance up to £750 with 0 NCB
> 
> My Octavia is due for renewal in a couple of weeks and direct line have quoted me £650  :chairshot :chairshot
> 
> ...


I renewed my insurance with Adrian Flux. I told them I found insurance £300 cheaper somewhere else for laugh and they beat it. I suppose when you're selling paper for £1200, the margins are quite flexible though.


----------



## slaphead (Sep 11, 2005)

*Had the same thing last renewal*

this time they've wised up and are insuring all three of my wagons in one go with discounts equivilent to the ncb I've used on the Skyline 

- quoteline direct - 43yr old 6yrs ncd - (last years in brackets)

Skyline £415 - with ncd (570)
Saab 95 Aero £372 - with discount (530)
Skoda Octavia £250(tbc) - with discount (320)

If this helps anybody??


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

got the R33 GTR V-Spec with mods (most declared) see for sale section,
Im 26, 8 years ncb, sp30 and have owned it for a year and a half, im paying with A-Plan only £764 fully comp.

That i thought was a bargain..


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Thats good that mate. Are you in the M33/M32 postcode or WA?


----------



## phatsupraboytt (Jun 3, 2005)

Hedgehog Dodger said:


> Thats good that mate. Are you in the M33/M32 postcode or WA?


Im in west sussex BN13 postcode.


----------

